# Another Breakaway seatpost question



## burgrat

This may be a stupid question, but I bought a Ritchey Breakaway frame on Ebay and need to get a seatpost. It says 27.2 on Ritchey's site, but when I measure the tube diameter (inside) it's 27.0 dead on. 
Will a 27.2 size seatpost work or do I need something like a 27.0 or 26.8?

(I had a steel frame in the past, Columbus tubing, and I could not fit a 27.2 in. I ended going with a 26.8 American Classic - this is why I'm asking) Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

27.2 will work.


----------



## burgrat

Yeah, 27.2 post fit perfectly. Thanks Dave. My build's almost complete, I'll post pics when done!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Sweet, can't wait to see it!


----------

